# This mornings hunt



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

A good friend pointed me in the direction of some open water and it paid off for us. Haven't had a Late season hunt like this for a long time.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I love it when people do my scoutin for me! Guess I know where I'm headed this weekend....

Good shoot, but. Seriously tho, please don't post success pics like this. Anyone familiar with the area, knows exactly where you were. We already have enough utard duck dynasty hunters out there as it is. I've been dealing with them all season, and I'm tired of them. Now you'll be competing with 10 more guys next week. Keeping it low key is the best way to go. Not plastering it all over the internet.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess I'm not seeing the same photo horn hunter is looking at. Looks like a good shoot to me. I can't see anything in the background that gives the spot away. Nice shoot!8)


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Shovelers, GWs and GEs. No boat, the parking lot snow has had as much traffic as I-15 in the last week... I'll bet I can tell you exactly which "blind" they sat in. Come on rob, I know you know exactly where it's at


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shooting there. right now all of the duck dynasty guys are at home. it to cold for them.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah horn hunter, I don't think anybody can recognize the place in the pic just by a pile of dead ducks, a tailgate, and some snow:shock::grin: Oh wait!!!!.................there are a few weeds in the background


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

dkhntrdstn said:


> nice shooting there. right now all of the duck dynasty guys are at home. it to cold for them.


Haha that's the funniest thing I've heard all day Dustin!! They were out in force all last weekend. 50 yards apart, spread on top of spread.... It's still a joke


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

horn hunter please PM me and tell me where you think it is. I did notice there was a lot of traffic there.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

must not be to secret of a spot if you can tell from that pic


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wish I could read tire tread... 

It is hard to get into duck hunting when you don't know anyone. I am sure at least some of those duck dynasty hunters you are bothered by are new to the sport, but may be very passionate. Aren't they entitled to try it? We all hate competition, but it also supports and funds the very sport we love.

Nice shoot. I can't wait for the day my tailgate looks like that.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Seriously hornhunter, lay off the crazy juice. I think it would take the Rainman of Hunting to ID this spot..........oooh! I know! Let's all post pictures of places and try to guess where they are! Rule #1 No more than 2.4556% of the photo's area may be landscape. GO!


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey jacktard. See the part on the original post that says "edited"? That means it's been changed by the author from the original post. The pic had been cropped from the first one posted. Me and WH talked and guess what!? I Nailed it! So if I can guess where it's at, even with me never accessing it from that point, the duck dynasty wanna be's that skybust the hell out of it, will know where it's at too


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The original photo was posted sideways. After I saved it to my computer and rotated it I knew exactly where it was taken. WH did the right thing by cropping the original photo. Regardless it was a good shoot and those birds look great on the tailgate.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet! I know exactly where that's at, I've been trying to get into some hen Shoves all season, I'll be there in the morning. Thanks in advance.

Serious question tho. What makes someone a duck dynasty wannabe?

I haven't really watched their tv show but I've seen a video of their's once and other than chopping down a tree with a shotgun I really didn't see them do anything asinine.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

blackdog said:


> Sweet! I know exactly where that's at, I've been trying to get into some hen Shoves all season, I'll be there in the morning. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Serious question tho. What makes someone a duck dynasty wannabe?
> 
> I haven't really watched their tv show but I've seen a video of their's once and other than chopping down a tree with a shotgun I really didn't see them do anything asinine.


It's someone who never thought about duck hunting before that show came out. Now after 2 seasons, they are all pros and know all there is to know about duck killing. Utah public marshes are crawling with them! And apparently, the cold weather doesn't phase some of them, like I had previously suspected it woyld


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Random elk, if i could "like" your post more than once, i would.
These so called "duck dynasty hunters" are duck hunters just like the rest of us, no matter how or why they got involved in the sport.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> It's someone who never thought about duck hunting before that show came out. Now after 2 seasons, they are all pros and know all there is to know about duck killing. Utah public marshes are crawling with them! And apparently, the cold weather doesn't phase some of them, like I had previously suspected it woyld


This whole blaming Duck Dynasty thing is a load of crap. There have always been skybusters, people not willing to walk more than 100 yards from the parking lot, and ignorant slobs. Of all the duck dynasty episodes I've watched I can count on one hand how many have actually had hunting scenes in them.

Anyone who actually knows about the Robertson family knows that they are anything but lazy, slobby, and skybusters. Blaming it on DD is a load of crap. Go back a few years on the threads and you will find just as many people pissing and moaning about trash, people setting up on top of them, and people skybusting. This year is no different than any other.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

:amen:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Weird. I've watched every episode of Duck Dynasty and I don't think I remember a single hunting scene. They did camp out the night before the opener in one show but I don't remember any hunting. So how does someone learn to be a crappy, unethical hunter from watching a reality show? Someone enlighten me!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Its called all the people going into Walmart and seeing all the cups, pillows, blankets, shirts, etc.. It gets their interest perked up on what its all about since they are known for duck hunting and their faces and trinkets are plastered everywhere. 

Seeing all this commercailism may make some people think, hey, maybe its fun and lets try it out. I seen first hand on the opener why people would tend to believe thats where they came from. All the "yuppie city folk" as Phil would say are out there with no idea what they are doing.

Now are they not allowed or can I say anything about them not being there?? NO!! I had my beggining in water fowl just 4 years ago when I was 35 years old and had NO CLUE what I was doing. Still don't have much idea what I am doing. If someone told me I had no idea what I was doing and didn't belong in the marsh, there would be some unkind words said. I have no right saying those words to anyone else as long as they respect me, I'll respect them.


----------



## pmpro (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree that low key and NOT plastering locations all over the internet is the way go but i don't that that was WH's intent since he cropped it right away. 

I also agree with RandomElk. We should be careful with new hunters. for I started bird hunting 4 or 5 seasons and its hard at first, I made mistakes. In fact my first boat hunt at FB on the opener i didn't get there til 4:30 in the morning and ended up setting up too close to two groups with out realizing it until dawn. one group was cool about it and the other not so cool about it. If I wasn't as thick skinned it could have caused me to just forget about hunting all together. Those "Duck Dynasty" hunters will make mistakes, but how else will they learn if they aren't out there?

P.S. Nice shoot, WH. looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

horn hunter said:


> Haha that's the funniest thing I've heard all day Dustin!! They were out in force all last weekend. 50 yards apart, spread on top of spread.... It's still a joke


It is a joke, that anybody but pros like you would try and hunt ducks!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> Hey jacktard. See the part on the original post that says "edited"? That means it's been changed by the author from the original post. The pic had been cropped from the first one posted. Me and WH talked and guess what!? I Nailed it! So if I can guess where it's at, even with me never accessing it from that point, the duck dynasty wanna be's that skybust the hell out of it, will know where it's at too


Be nice Shaun Larsen.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Dear hornhunter-

Please try not to be such a pompous little A hole... 

Love-
The rest of the forum


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Besides horn hunter, should you really be casting stones???


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You know hornhunter, I did actually see the pic before the edit....and surprise of all surprises, I DID notice the little words at the bottom of the post. I just didn't think that even in the original there was anything too special about part of a hillside behind a truck. But silly me. Forgive me for daring to tread in anyway on the sacred ground that is professional waterfowling, oh Messiah of the Mallard.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> It's someone who never thought about duck hunting before that show came out. Now after 2 seasons, they are all pros and know all there is to know about duck killing. Utah public marshes are crawling with them! And apparently, the cold weather doesn't phase some of them, like I had previously suspected it woyld


Sounds like a good time, guess I need to get out in Utah's public marshes more.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Be nice Shaun Larsen.


Awww. I miss Shane, wish he was still around.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Awww. I miss Shane, wish he was still around.


Your dream came true. Horn is shane Larsen. So I'm told.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Its just hard... Hard as a new guy to get out there. Duck dynasty didnt get me into waterfowl. My dad never did waterfowl. But I was shooting grouse by 6 years old. The older I get, the less hobbies I have, the less available friends become, the more I become addicted to hunting. Its nice to get out and not think about anything else but the hunt and whoever you got with you! Only thing that can keep a man sane sometimes. So, i decided to hunt ducks so that I have some kinda hunting year round. I am sure I make a lot of mistakes, and have met some real A holes out there.. But some of the posts I have seen about swamp kindness give ya hope!


----------

